# Hush Hush



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Its all gone a bit quiet aint it?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Everyone is out Christmas shopping


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

far to busy for me, ill do mine online.


----------



## stelios (Dec 4, 2007)

*Moving to Dubai 4th jan*

Hello Shauny,

I hope you are well. I have just realised that you are also relocating in Dubai in Jan 2008.

Dear all,

I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.

I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.

I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon

Best regards,

Stelios


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

stelios said:


> Hello Shauny,
> 
> I hope you are well. I have just realised that you are also relocating in Dubai in Jan 2008.
> 
> ...



Hello mate, 

yeah im all good ta, 

looks like we are in the same boat then, i should fly out 3rd or 4th Jan but will know this week. What part of Dubai you staying in,

Yep i cant wait to get there as well, im sure we can grab a beer or summit,


----------



## stelios (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hello Shauny*

Thank you for your reply.

I am still waiting to receive my plane ticket, however I have asked the company I will work for to issue it for the 4th Jan 2008.

I will be staying somewhere around Dubai Creek Golf Club or the airport as my hotel is very close to there, yet to be finailsed though.

Where are living in the UK?

Where are you staying in Dubai? Please reply to my temporary personal email if you want (I have just realised it will not allow me to post it).

What are the things you are looking forward to?

Kind regards,

Stelios K


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

stelios said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am still waiting to receive my plane ticket, however I have asked the company I will work for to issue it for the 4th Jan 2008.
> 
> ...



Hello mate, 

thats when ive ask for my plane ticket on the 4th but they are still waiting for my visa and wont booka flight till they get it but it should be anytime now, 

Im living in Norwich at the moment but dont know where ill be staying in Dubai, they are putting me in a hotel for the first month then i have to find somewhere so it will depend on what my accomodation allowance can afford.

I dint know where you wanted me to reply to so just replied here, soz, 

shaun


----------



## PropertyGuru (Jan 1, 2008)

Shauny said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> thats when ive ask for my plane ticket on the 4th but they are still waiting for my visa and wont booka flight till they get it but it should be anytime now,
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm from London now been in Dubai 2 Years. A good place to live in is JBR (Jumeirah Beach Residence) or even Greens. Let me know if you need any agent no.s as I know one in particular personally and they are a British company.

I hope you have a good stay.... Enjoy


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

PropertyGuru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from London now been in Dubai 2 Years. A good place to live in is JBR (Jumeirah Beach Residence) or even Greens. Let me know if you need any agent no.s as I know one in particular personally and they are a British company.
> 
> I hope you have a good stay.... Enjoy


Hello mate, than for the comment, 

I arrive in Dubai on Friday but im in a hotel for the first month but i need to get an apartment a sap so your agents number would be good, 

ive got an allowance of about £1100 a month, whats that like?

one other thing before i shut my suitcase, is it worth bringing my football boots/

Cheers


----------



## PropertyGuru (Jan 1, 2008)

*Best Rental in Dubai*



Shauny said:


> Hello mate, than for the comment,
> 
> I arrive in Dubai on Friday but im in a hotel for the first month but i need to get an apartment a sap so your agents number would be good,
> 
> ...


Hi Shauny,

The person I reccomend you contact is the Rental Manager, Jose (spanish name) from Premier Real Estate on +971 (0)50 702-9505. 

Use my name as a reference: "Imran" so that he will give you a discount and a personal service. 

Some general points you need to know about Rentals:
The rental market is a bit strange. You need to pay upfront for the whole year (in 3 cheques if your lucky). This may pose a problem if you have a monthly allowance paid to you monthly. If you do not have 1 year's rent in hand then you need to go for short-term rentals which is at best 50% more than the monthly cost of an annual rental property! They are typically for holiday-makers or short-term staff hence the high price.

Check with Jose regarding your allowance amount, I think it is a bit low for living in main stream Dubai where most probably your company will be located. Also check whether your company can give you one year in advance on allowances and don't worry they will know the score in Dubai with Landlords and Rentals !!

The UAE national's and Expats are quite into football. You will find a few small football local Expat groups who you could join for fun or for serious matches. There is a great magazine called "Connector" in Dubai which is aimed at Expats. It gives you a monthly low-down on the events, etc.. in Dubai so grab it from any supermarket when you arrive.

I wish you all the best and I am sure you'll have a great time here....Stay in touch

Best Regards,
Imran


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

PropertyGuru said:


> Hi Shauny,
> 
> The person I reccomend you contact is the Rental Manager, Jose (spanish name) from Premier Real Estate on +971 (0)50 702-9505.
> 
> ...


Cheers Imran, ill give him a call. I arrived in Dubai early hours of Saturday morning and i havent stopped since but so far so good. My work place is only a ten minute drive from my hotel but it took me an hour to get to work today, got lost 6 times!!! 

my company pays the cheue in one go and then deducts from my salary so there is no problem there, 

ill give Jose a ring and ill let you know how i get on, \

once again cheers


----------



## PropertyGuru (Jan 1, 2008)

Shauny said:


> Cheers Imran, ill give him a call. I arrived in Dubai early hours of Saturday morning and i havent stopped since but so far so good. My work place is only a ten minute drive from my hotel but it took me an hour to get to work today, got lost 6 times!!!
> 
> my company pays the cheue in one go and then deducts from my salary so there is no problem there,
> 
> ...


Hi Shauny,

Good to hear that you've arrived in Dubai. Don't worry about being lost, you'll be surprised that with all the new roads and developments the locals tend to take wrong turnings! 

Word of advice, don't use SatNav yet. Although it's a great tool it will not allow you to learn the roads by getting lost !!! Also most of them are from 2003 which means they are well out dated and probably get you lost anyway 

Keep in touch....

Thanks,

Imran


----------

